# Assembling Vertex UF-15



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats the best way to secure the slip fitting that it comes with to the union? smear aquarium silicone on it and push it in? epoxy? Teflon tape?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

pvc cement

what are you using the UF for?


----------

